# Too bright?



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I just got a new tank hood and bulbs today and I think the bulbs put off too much light for the pair. What do you think? I have not added IAL yet but I'm going to try and make the water tea colored as usual. Just give me you opinion as I do have a back up light


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks pretty bright to me.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya. I'm gonna go ahead and see what it's like with some IAL in there.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

MY EEEYES!!!

lol, it seems bright to me... you may want to tone it down, but since you'll be tea-ing down the water, it may be okay. (I imagine the tea would act like fish sunglasses.)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's what I'm thinking. I'm using 3-4 leaves so that should be enough. I did have two bulbs in the hood but that was WAY too bright.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Ha, I imagine so.
Good luck on the spawning, though!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks! The lovebirds come in from Thailand tomorrow so I'll pick them up from my transhipper. I'm just cycling the tank now but they'll be conditioned in seperate 3 gallon heated tanks for two weeks.

Pics of the male:


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

o my goodness!! that is one RED fish! hes beautiful! Hes gonna make some good looking babies


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Hehe. Too bad they'll be too young to show at the convention...well maybe not if I power grow them


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha, steroids! 

Anyways...I have two purple 10 W bulbs in my ten g, but Now I have one and it looks great....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya the light has dimmed a bit since I first plugged it in....the IAL should be seeping into the water soon (my corner filter is bubbling and I cut up with leaves to speed up the process).


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

you might try getting some brown paper (construction paper or even a cut up brown paper bag) and dimming the light a bit. IMO once its tinted it shouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Maybe you can use just one bulb. That and the IAL might work. That red HMPK is beautiful!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup using one bulb and the water is starting to tint so ya it shouldn't be a problem. 

This guy comes from Ploybettas and will arrive in Linda's shipment tomorrow with a sibling female. $40 to Ploybettas and $4 to Linda as a handling fee. I have everything prepped for them and they should produce some really nice fish. 

I might just use this thread as my spawn log


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah! We'll follow it. Good luck!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I have to wait till Wednesday to get my fish since Linda is in the hospital (she had surgery) and the fish are going to a pet store (not to be sold!) owned by Linda's helpers for sorting. Long story short I have to go pick them up on Wednesday. So conditioning begins Thursday the 5th.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Ur gonna be a grandparent! Crack out the knitting needles and cookies....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol, Neil!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yikes......again haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I can just picture Dominnic in the kitchen making cookie! lol


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

id highly advise against using that lighting. i am like 90 percent sure that is why all my spawns failed. my light is just as bright.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Irony I noticed: In my user CP, it said TooBright? And under that it said by MrVampire. Get it? Cos vampires don't like light! Lol

Okay, continue with topic...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

jschristian44 said:


> id highly advise against using that lighting. i am like 90 percent sure that is why all my spawns failed. my light is just as bright.


I think it will be fine...I've been doing this for awhile...getting them to spawn is no problem. I added IAL and its not so bright anymore.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The lovely couple (now adjusted to their tanks)

Rosa:











Fuego:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Awww! Good luck!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They seem super ready for spawning so I'm cutting conditioning time in half. They will be introduced next weekend.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hehe; "introduced". What? I'm only 13. Haha;-)


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Funny story - I dreamed that I was a transhipper last night and got your bettas in and decided to spawn them on my own. It was really random. Then I felt guilty so I started conditioning them before shipping them to you. 

Sorry - not much related to this thread, but I had to share!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha!!! Lol, when I read it I was like wha-? Then I was like LOL!!! 

Okay, continue with topic....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Must......learn...........patience..........aww well I've bred on arrival before...no problems for me  (I HIGHLY suggest you properly condition your pairs until you get good at breeding).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvEd-gp4uoc&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

gmd1800 said:


> Funny story - I dreamed that I was a transhipper last night and got your bettas in and decided to spawn them on my own. It was really random. Then I felt guilty so I started conditioning them before shipping them to you.
> 
> Sorry - not much related to this thread, but I had to share!


lol!! Wierd dream.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

And now they need to spawn =)


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks like he has a nice bublenest going! Good luck.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

She's just asking to be shredded...she's approaching the nest, full flare, challenging him and he chases her off. This could take awhile :/


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a female that started challenging the male even after they had embraced several times. Bettas have so much personality.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

This happened with my super reds from Chaba. Same thing. That female is now one of my easiest to spawn


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

AHEM!!!      

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFGNM_lYFjk&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

That girl is super eggy! What a dear!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

She is! They're getting the embrace perfected right now...should be eggs in little bit.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

And now we have some eggs! The first was dropped about an hour ago...about 20 so far...should continue for awhile.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Spawning began at 1:43 (the time I first saw the eggs fall) and ended at 5:19. Rosa is now floating in her tank and will get a nice meal of bloodworms when I get home. Dad is now in charge of AT LEAST 300 eggs...more like 500 though. I mean this is a HUGE spawn. Haha she was so ready to get out she swam into the cup...no netting!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Ur a grandparent!!!!! Cookies pwease gwammpa!! Lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Haha this is gonna be a fun spawn  

Some spawn pics:

"Um honey...where are the kids?" 










"NO NO put the eggs HERE!!!" "Fine do it yourself!"


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

"honey I shrunk...er...ate the kids!!!" 

"No, dear, that was a blood worm."
Lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I don't know how many times she spit out snail crap when she put the eggs in the nest xP


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Some fry have hatched...but there's a weird brown stuff on some of the eggs...hope dad eats them if they're bad.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

For someone who didn't know what the above post was about, that would have sounded really weird;-)


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

^ ROFL!

Congrats on the spawn! It sounds so big 0.0


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Most are dead...worst dad ever.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh dear. What happened?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He didnt eat the bad eggs, half the eggs had developing fry but never hatched and some cant swim at all. I hope he does better next spawn.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

That really stinks!:-( All of the stress of spawning the pair and no fry. Sadly, one of my attempted outcrosses ended the same way if it helps at all.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's discouraging when you go to all the trouble of setting everything up and successfully spawning, only o have the fry not survive.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have maybe 50ish survivors.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

So far so good...feeding egg yolk and vinegar eels....starting BBS next week. I'm filling the tank up slowly and in a few weeks I'll move them to the 30 gallon.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

What is BBS?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Baby Brine Shrimp.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh just wondering;-)


----------

